

My side project: a more efficient way to work through your Instapaper bookmarks - YuriNiyazov
http://readlen.com

======
mrilhan
I really like the idea, how about a quick way to 'calculate ~ reading speed'
feature? display a random paragraph, click start and start reading, timer
stops in 15 seconds and you click on the word you last read, extrapolate from
there.

~~~
Jebdm
Even better would be weighting that by testing comprehension. And even better
than that would be finding the relation between reading speed and
comprehension, letting the user set either and automatically estimating the
other.

~~~
mrilhan
I'm not sure if you're sarcastic or not - anyway, perhaps the reading speed
could be changed after signing up. First reading speed value is calculated
with average reading speed, 150wpm seems safe (wikipedia based ballparking
here).

------
sathyabhat
Perhaps you should mention on the landing page that this requires a paid
Instapaper account.

~~~
Jebdm
Even better, provide a way to use it without a paid Instapaper account.

